# Proper response!



## crellintk (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's one for Masters with long memories perhaps (the question was prompted by my grandchildren).

Can anyone recall the last time they heard the cry "aye-aye Capt'n..." in response to an order - or request?
If so, how long ago?


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)I think it was from my parrot as he watched me buckle on my peg leg !!!!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

crellintk said:


> Here's one for Masters with long memories perhaps (the question was prompted by my grandchildren).
> 
> Can anyone recall the last time they heard the cry "aye-aye Capt'n..." in response to an order - or request?
> If so, how long ago?


Yesterday! My 3yo grandaughter said it when I made her a pirate hat out of newspaper. Dunno where she got it from ... Maybe "Dora the Explorer".

John T


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

I use it all the time but omit the 'Capt'n' bit! That's a bit OTT when not at sea!


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Never; in all my 56 years sea going and shore side involvement in the shipping industry.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Used 'Aye' or 'Aye aye' mostly for mates and masters... especially on the telephone especially when as cadet! 

"Aye, aye." .... Something was taught from Day 1 with the Sea Cadets. Stuck with it. 

Stephen


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

1979.


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Probably in some old film starring Errol Flynn or one of his ilk. Never heard it aboard ship, sea going or piloting from the mid-50's.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, I heard it said when I was last employed - in a non-nautical environment! 
The person saying it was most definitely taking the p....(Jester)


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

I still say "Aye aye" on VHF occasionally when a message doesn't need to be repeated back. 

Years ago as an apprentice I was entering movements in the bridge movement book. 
I heard my fellow apprentice acknowledge a message on the intercom with, "Line ashore forward, sir. Don't shout in your ear, sir."


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

I go along with this definition of "aye aye" from the Oxford Companion to Ships and the Sea.

"The correct and seamanlike reply on board ship on receipt of an order" 

Prior to seagoing, on the training ship the seamanship instructor, ex RN CPO, would have lashed out with tongue and walking stick if this term of reply had not been used. Most of my days at sea it was the normal practice of seamen. Latterly I found these seamanlike terms were less used and understood, just before retiral, when a seaman failed to understand my instruction to "avast" heaving, I had to resort to the cowboy "whoa" before he understood. However my experience is limited as I have never sailed under a non British flag. The inclusion of Captain in the reply is usually limited to firemen/trimmers seeking a cash advance.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

'avast heaving' is a bit of a no-no these days as it can be confused with 'fast heaving'.... or so I read in the 'book of standard sailor speak for new age sailors' .... it has replaced the 'Malim Sahib's Hindustani' as essential reading.

1979? Me as mate asked... or requested or whatever... the bosun ( an ex 'home boat' man... bonzer bloke ) to do something... he said 'aye aye'... I blinked and thought 'did he say that'... he blinked and probably thought 'did I say that???'


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

On a recent trip to Dublin my wife came out of a shop, just about doing cartwheels because someone had said: "... to be sure, to be sure" to her.

I've never said "aye aye" to anyone except my optician, but I'm sure I used to hear it and didn't regard it as exceptional. I suppose it just fell from use without us noticing. Maybe it is used more in RN ships, assuming there are any.

John T


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Heard it only a few weeks ago during my last trip, still very common to hear "aye aye" on British crewed ships.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Aye aye is an answer to indicate the message is comprehended. Word repeat is normal practice in communications.

If I am a helmsman and a pilot instructs me to inform him if the vessel is no longer answering the helm, it is not the normal practice to repeat this longish order but a simple aye aye will indicate to the pilot that the order is understood and will be exercised. If a lookout signals to the bridge to indicate a sighting then the OOW normally responds with "aye aye" to acknowledge this report. Having been put out to grass 24 years ago modern shipboard terms no longer jar my ears, perhaps "okay" is the term now.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I remember once during Saturday lunch drink on board WELLPARK. Captain insisted weekly inspection on Saturday... never on Sunday.... and never than just one beer for himself, the Ch. Engineer, Second Engineer, Ch Steward, Chief Training Officer and self. 

The routine was simple. One beer and never any conversation. Anyhow... back to the use of 'Aye'. The Ch. Engineer slowly said, "Aye." The French are a strange people. They speak with their hands, they fight with their feet, and they fcuk with their mouths!"

We were gone in less than ten seconds. 'Aye'... definitely the right term on board!


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

I remember when one was on lookout on the fo'csle one had to inform the bridge that the nav lights were still visible every hour with "Lights are Bright"some of the information shouted at the bridge would not bear printing here, but then I doubt they could hear one anyway


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Is it still the done thing to repeat an order back to the person giving it, so that both parties agree on what has been ordered?


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

ninabaker said:


> Is it still the done thing to repeat an order back to the person giving it, so that both parties agree on what has been ordered?


Very much so, if you are following correct BRM procedure you give the order, the helmsman or whoever repeats it back, and then you confirm that it has been repeated back correctly.

I have a burger of a job on my wee yacht to get the crew to acknowledge that I have even spoken.............


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"I have a burger of a job on my wee yacht to get the crew to acknowledge that I have even spoken............."

"Aye aye, me", sounds like a Julie Andrews song.

John T


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

crellintk said:


> Here's one for Masters with long memories perhaps (the question was prompted by my grandchildren).
> 
> Can anyone recall the last time they heard the cry "aye-aye Capt'n..." in response to an order - or request?
> If so, how long ago?


Maybe on Star Trek, as in "aye aye Cap'n" when said by Ch Eng'r, Scottie. Not quite as good as "beam me up Scottie" mind!! (Jester)


----------

